# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Leaking Pergola

## acam

First post so bear with me please. 
Recently moved into a new place which has a pergola. Not sure on age of it but house is 18 years old. Anyway when we get a bit of rain the thing leaks around the gutter/framing areas. The pergola roof sheeting is Polycarbonate I believe. These do hang over the house guttering which appear to handle the water from pergola and roof well since I cleaned out gutters when first moved in. However the water appears to leak from the end of the sheeting and run under the sheeting then down a small gap between gutter and pergola frame. This gap varies between millimetres around the pergola. I did do a quick test where I did dry everything off in 1 section (see photos below where screws are removed then put back for test) and pour water on the area. A small bit of water did come back and run under the sheeting  What are my options with trying to fix this? Obviously some sort of flashing would fix this but the space is fairly difficult to get to. This would I guess mean removing the sheeting at the ends and doing it? 
I was thinking is there any type of product/chemical that I can apply to under edge of polycarbonate so that if water runs there it will just fall into gutter? Does such thing exist? 
Some photos  http://i.imgur.com/4UCrUqT.jpg - I believe that this is enough of a slope down to gutter? http://i.imgur.com/lzRHHuo.jpg  http://i.imgur.com/sBExuvX.jpg - I did take out some screws to check if they were the culprit but I dont think they are the issue http://i.imgur.com/2j0JQHe.jpg - screws out still http://i.imgur.com/6tMtSok.jpg - this is where the water leaks from which I believe is coming from the underside of the roofing panels then coming down this gap http://i.imgur.com/fuOPyVb.jpg - water comes over gutter also but the gutters are clear and dont fill up? http://i.imgur.com/9XCr8Rv.jpg http://i.imgur.com/39QV4Ea.jpg http://i.imgur.com/fYkrgiO.jpg http://i.imgur.com/Kq3Zwj4.jpg - water running back under sheeting towards pergola beam then down gap? http://i.imgur.com/wuFAwmu.jpg - the outcome when we get a good bucket down  
Thanks for any advice. Will be away from computer for a few days so may not be able to reply quickly

----------


## Uncle Bob

> What are my options with trying to fix this? Obviously some sort of flashing would fix this but the space is fairly difficult to get to. This would I guess mean removing the sheeting at the ends and doing it?

  Welcome to the forum! 
Yep, a flashing will fix this. Access looks pretty easy to me.
Get some "L" shaped flashings folded up. Undo the screws on the end of the sheets, side in th flashings, put the screws back in. Have a beer  :Wink:

----------


## acam

> Welcome to the forum! 
> Yep, a flashing will fix this. Access looks pretty easy to me.
> Get some l shaped flashings folded up. Undo the screws on the end of the sheets, side in th flashings, put the screws back in. Have a beer

  Thanks for the reply. Atleast this is an easy fix. 
Just a question, as I have no idea about flashings, could you explain or link what you mean by the flashing folded up? 
Sorry 
EDIT - Stratco Flashings - flashing, ridge capping, fence cappings, ridge cap, steel caps, post caps, apron flashing, chimney flashing 
found some pics of different types of flashing. Are any of these what I need?

----------


## cyclic

> Thanks for the reply. Atleast this is an easy fix. 
> Just a question, as I have no idea about flashings, could you explain or link what you mean by the flashing folded up? 
> Sorry 
> EDIT - Stratco Flashings - flashing, ridge capping, fence cappings, ridge cap, steel caps, post caps, apron flashing, chimney flashing 
> found some pics of different types of flashing. Are any of these what I need?

  I would use #43 with A being about 65mm, B being long enough to reach inside the gutter by 20mm and you don't need C, also the angle where A meets B needs to be opened out so A goes all the way under the pergola sheet over the top of the batten and B runs on an angle down into the gutter so any water running back under the sheet can drop off and still hit the new flashing. 
Hope this makes sense.

----------


## acam

> I would use #43 with A being about 65mm, B being long enough to reach inside the gutter by 20mm and you don't need C, also the angle where A meets B needs to be opened out so A goes all the way under the pergola sheet over the top of the batten and B runs on an angle down into the gutter so any water running back under the sheet can drop off and still hit the new flashing. 
> Hope this makes sense.

  Yeah thanks alot for that it does make sense. 
So I would open up the angle to about 110 degrees? So its on a slight angle back towards gutter. 
Also how do I go about fixing the flushing under the pergola sheet? Just use current screws that are already there? 
And what about any sealant? If/where would I need it? 
This is all a first for me 
Cheers

----------


## cyclic

So I would open up the angle to about 110 degrees? So its on a slight angle back towards gutter.............. Yes, that is correct so when the 110 degree fold sits against the edge of the batten the flashing still comes inside the gutter. 
Also how do I go about fixing the flushing under the pergola sheet? Just use current screws that are already there?................Yes, flashing under pergola sheet over the top of existing batten so the 110 degree bend sits at edge of batten and reuse screws providing the seals are ok, otherwise, new screws or seals. 
And what about any sealant? If/where would I need it?..................Should not need any. 
This is all a first for me.............Yea, me too.............Ha Ha Just joking. 
Cheers[/QUOTE]

----------


## acam

Awesome thanks again for the advise. 
Will  be tackling the job soon so appreciate the help

----------

